# Teeny Tiny Charlie!



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

He usually looks Bigger in Photos but not these pics... here's my little man...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

very cute!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He's so cute! how old is he? How small is he?


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> He's so cute! how old is he? How small is he?


5 months 2 days and 2.2lb!  he's my little mouse!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww he is lovely ruby is drooloing over her lil love lol


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> very cute!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:


 :wave: Cheers honey! Meant to tell you... went to Pet London yesterday... I actually work just round the corner (Harley St) and never knew it was there... but the showroom is great, they had so many things! Thank you so much for the recommendation... Charlie is also grateful for all hes new warm clothes!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

*Abby* said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > very cute!!!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave:
> ...


ahh did he have to go to the little rack? lol
yeh its like just right off harley street!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwww he is lovely ruby is drooloing over her lil love lol


Kisses to Ruby from Charlie :love10: lol!
Also congrats on little Pandora she's so so so Cute!


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ahh did he have to go to the little rack? lol


Yeah :laughing8:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ruby sends kisses back lol

thanks she is teeny i have to what her every move lol


----------



## candymandy (Nov 2, 2005)

wow that is the smallest chi ever he is tiny :shock:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Ahh bless! Valentino had to go to the little rack too!!! :lol: He's not even 2lb yet!
My gosh theres a lot of stairs in that place! 
What did you get him Abby?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

iv never even been we walked all down oxford street and couldnt find it then stef told me its just off of there ahhhhhh london is sooo big


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> iv never even been we walked all down oxford street and couldnt find it then stef told me its just off of there ahhhhhh london is sooo big


you'll have to come with me next time!!! Bring the chis up there! 8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Ahh bless! Valentino had to go to the little rack too!!! :lol: He's not even 2lb yet!
> My gosh theres a lot of stairs in that place!
> What did you get him Abby?


you've already taken tino up there??? :shock:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah will do stef can you imagine all mine in there lol think the manager would be terrified lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Did anyone see the little combat ski jacket I wanted that for stitch


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> yeah will do stef can you imagine all mine in there lol think the manager would be terrified lol


romeo pee'd on the floor there


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I just love the little smile on his face. He has to be one of the cutest guys around. :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

lmao he he he what did they say they must have that happen alot though


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Did anyone see the little combat ski jacket I wanted that for stitch


aww i wan the sweety eskimo white jacket


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> lmao he he he what did they say they must have that happen alot though



lol maybe?!?!

she just kinda got tissue but i cleaned it lol


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah we took him up there yesterday! we got him a couple of little hoodies and some other little bits! Most of the bits on the "tiny rack" were for girls though! It was so funny buzzing that buzzer all the traffic was going past and I couldn't hear!! :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

btw stef loving the juicy couture siggy im an addict lol selfridges have loads of it makes me bank rupt lol


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

He is too precious. What a cute little face!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Yeah we took him up there yesterday! we got him a couple of little hoodies and some other little bits! Most of the bits on the "tiny rack" were for girls though! It was so funny buzzing that buzzer all the traffic was going past and I couldn't hear!! :lol:



yes when they answered they said "hello?"
and i was like "hello!"
:? :? 

I didnt know what to say after that lol?
she then said "yes?"
i was like "ow erm can we come up and up and have a look"   :roll:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> btw stef loving the juicy couture siggy im an addict lol selfridges have loads of it makes me bank rupt lol


made it with avatars lol

:lol:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

I know! I didn't know what to say either, and when I was walking up the stairs I was passing all these posh offices with their doors open and I was thinking "I feel like I shouldn't be in here with my dog" LOL! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lucy said:


> I know! I didn't know what to say either, and when I was walking up the stairs I was passing all these posh offices with their doors open and I was thinking "I feel like I shouldn't be in here with my dog" LOL! :lol:


yeh there wasa meeting in one of them!
I mean fancy all buisness people around a desk at a confrence and 2 chihuahaus running through the door lol :lol:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL Stef!! You should have let them do it!!! Imagine their faces! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lucy said:


> LOL Stef!! You should have let them do it!!! Imagine their faces! :lol:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: i can!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

What a cute little peanut... :love5: 

Gosh he is the size Gizzie was at 8 weeks...LOL...

My pookie bear weighs 6 pounds now and people think he is tiny...Geeesh your baby must stop traffic  

Simply adorable...you must post more pics :wave:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just precious !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw he's so cute!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Abby, you're so lucky to have Charlie, he is just a dream! keep the pics coming. And next time there is a local meet up i would love to see him, unless you'd like to come visit me with him 8)


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG! He's soooo little!! He can't be much bigger than Boss! Eee! I just wanna kiss on him!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what a cutie?handsome looking for a girl yet.not really his just a pup.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a precious little peanut  he's so lovely :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> chihuahua-lady said:
> 
> 
> > btw stef loving the juicy couture siggy im an addict lol selfridges have loads of it makes me bank rupt lol
> ...


You two will love these then... Charlie in his new Juicy Carrier!...


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Lucy said:


> Ahh bless! Valentino had to go to the little rack too!!! :lol: He's not even 2lb yet!
> My gosh theres a lot of stairs in that place!
> What did you get him Abby?


He's asleep in his Carrier at the moment but as soon as he's awake I'll get him to do a little fashion show & post pics... got the cutest little Puppia Tartan Hoodie!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

abbey thats lovely what does charlie think of it wow where did you get that from its brill


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

aWWWW your chi adorable


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

Your pup is adorable!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

definately toooooo cute!!!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Charlie's a cutie!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

what a little cutie pie - i am in love with him


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> abbey thats lovely what does charlie think of it wow where did you get that from its brill


I got it on ebay! but Stef sent me a link for a website that sold them... I'll dig it out!

Here's one of Charlies new Hoodies from Pet London...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

loving the hoodie looks real nice


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Charlie looks so sweet in his top  he is just amazing 8)


----------

